# Better cooling options for Series 1 (Hughes GXCEBOT)?



## Bob_Collins (May 11, 2002)

The above unit has always run, what I consider to be, hot (high 40s C to mid 50s C). Is there something I can do to improve cooling and airflow? Currently the unit is running an 80 GB Seagate Barracuda drive, and I was thinking of upgrading it to Seagate DB35.3 320 GB drive (using copykern to enable LBA48 support), but I am afraid that the heat might cause premature failure of the new drive. I just replaced the fan with a new one from WeaKnees, and it still runs the same temperatures.

Yes, the unit is inside an entertainment center, and I cannot take it out easily. I had thought about taking the lid off, but am not sure if that would help or hinder the cooling of the unit. I know that some are designed to move air through, and circulate it, and without the lid/cover in place, it could actually run hotter. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Bob_Collins (May 11, 2002)

Bump


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Go to Walmart, buy wood drink coaster set (around $2.00) put coasters under tivo legs, unit will run cooler. make sure back of tivo is unobstructed.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Bob_Collins said:


> The above unit has always run, what I consider to be, hot (high 40s C to mid 50s C). Is there something I can do to improve cooling and airflow? Currently the unit is running an 80 GB Seagate Barracuda drive, and I was thinking of upgrading it to Seagate DB35.3 320 GB drive (using copykern to enable LBA48 support), but I am afraid that the heat might cause premature failure of the new drive. I just replaced the fan with a new one from WeaKnees, and it still runs the same temperatures.
> 
> Yes, the unit is inside an entertainment center, and I cannot take it out easily. I had thought about taking the lid off, but am not sure if that would help or hinder the cooling of the unit. I know that some are designed to move air through, and circulate it, and without the lid/cover in place, it could actually run hotter.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?


Improving the airflow from beneath your unit may make a big difference for you, especially if you have other equipment in your entertainment center that is located below your TiVo. In addition to what rbtravis suggested, try moving your TiVo to the lowest point, so its source of air is cooler.

I don't think its a great idea to run the unit with the top off, but it won't hurt anything; it will get dirtier, though and it is potentially dangerous because of the unshielded power supply.

Replacing the hard drive is a very good idea and you will find that the newer Seagate DB35 drives run cooler than older 7200RPM barracuda drives. When you are going through that process, make sure you plug in the unit and ensure the fan is actually working; those are easily replaceable, as well.

Lastly, give everything a good cleaning. Buildup of dust can definitely cause heat issues. A can of compressed air will help you get everything cleaned out nicely.

Lou


----------



## tharvey57 (Jan 1, 2003)

I used to have a couple of sony series 1 units and I found that they also ran hot. I did the following to reduce the internal temp by upwards of 14-15 degrees.

As stated raise the unit height from the shelf level.

I placed up a piece of paper rolled up so the air which is sucked in from the bottom came from the front and is exhausted out the rear.

I re-wired the rear tivo fan to 12 volts from the hard drive instead of the present way it is wired as variable and only 5 volts max.

I used an old external power supply (old mac slid design) to power the hard drive thus keeping the temperature generated of the internal power supply down. The series "lc" have a 2 amp power supply which is thin and self cooled

It worked for me and the units never got hotter then 35 C and I never lost a harddrive or power suppy.

Tim


----------

